# Battlefield 2 on Vista



## 666enemy (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey I recently purchased a Toshiba laptop with 32bit vista home premium and I've patched Battlefield 2 with the 1.41 patch and it was successful and I've installed everything on Windows Update and yet still when I run it I get the BF2 image then goes to black screen and crashes back to desktop. I would be very happy if someone could find a solution to this problem.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Battlefield 2 requires a pretty high end computer to run, especially a powerful video card. Laptops typically don't have powerful video cards, because it's difficult to fit them into such a small space. So unfortunately, there probably won't be a way to get BF2 to run on your laptop, as they're really not designed for high end gaming.

The only thing you can really do to try to get it to work is to make sure you have the latest video drivers installed for your video card.


----------



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

i beg to differ. 

Inspiron 1720 (laptop)
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5Ghz
2gigram
Geforce 8600M GT 256mb
Vista Premium

and ya it is a graphics card problem for u


----------



## 666enemy (Sep 12, 2007)

even though it fails to launch up? I'm thinking its a problem with Vista compatibility, but you think that it could be my graphics card? if so could you refer me to a specific product. Thanks!


----------



## Monca (Sep 12, 2007)

well im pretty sure its the specs on your pc. cos i had the same problem with my laptop, black screen, crash to desktop. FYI dont bother on a laptop. even trying is wasting your time


----------



## 666enemy (Sep 12, 2007)

So there truthfully is no solution with running vista? or what about if i run XP? 

Toshiba a135-s4727
2gb Ram
1.73GHz Intel Pentium
Vista Premium


----------



## Monca (Sep 12, 2007)

as i said, nothing to do with vista... what graphics card do you have within your pc? cos if its onboard graphics, thats not gonna run bf2


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's not a Vista compatibility problem, it's your video card. You have on board graphics in your laptop, which are not suited for high-graphics gaming. The only way to fix this would be to get a new video card, but since you are running it on a laptop, you won't be able to replace the video card. Sorry, but it just won't run on your laptop.


----------



## 666enemy (Sep 12, 2007)

It was the standard graphics card that came with the system. So what does that EasyInfo crap say on the BF2 game that says Failed on operating system. So even if I update graphics (video) card it still will not be able to play?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Go to www.srtest.com click battlefield 2 and you will understand


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No, if you were somehow able to upgrade the video card, you could play, but since it's a laptop, you physically *can't* upgrade the video card. It's permanently fixed to the motherboard in the laptop, unlike a desktop, where you can just swap it out with a new one.


----------



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

as a note next time you buy a laptop get a very good video card, ram you can always buy and the processor can always be upgraded.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I wouldn't prefer buying the gaming laptop because its too expensive and not really worth it. I would recommend desktop if you really wanna play BF2


----------



## zoutlaw (Sep 21, 2007)

It is Vista and who said you can not play BF2 on a laptop? I was playing just fine with xp and 128mb video on a laptop. Now I have a new laptop and it has 512MB ati radeon and plenty of speed and it crashes to the desktop. It is an issue with Vista.

Try right clicking on the BF2 icon and running is under windows xp and also set the administration.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

In this case, Vista is not at fault. True, some laptops can play new games very well, but the fact is, most cannot. In this situation, the integrated graphics controller was not powerful enough to run the game.


----------



## zoutlaw (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm he has 256 MB of ram on the vid so it depends if that card is supported. The crash to desktop is an issue with the game and Vista. If ran as administrator the game will launch on some systems running vista. My system is fast enough to run most all games and it is a notebook. The problem with my BF2 seems to be the refresh rate for the monitor. I read something about BF2 launching the game with res of 800x600 and refresh of 60. Mine is at 59 . I do have two other Vista systems that run Bf2 with no issues after I ran the game as administrator. So I am still looking for the answer to fixing this system to run BF2.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Exactly, the chipest is not supported. It's an Intel Media Graphics accelerator, and it's not designed for gaming. RAM on a video card means nothing if the chipset doesn't know what to do with it. They could easily make a 2GB video card, but it wouldn't provide any performance increase over a normal card, because nothing is designed to work with 2GB yet.

Anyway, if you're having troubles running BF2, I suggest starting a new thread, so previously posted information doesn't get confused with yours problem.


----------



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

make sure you have directX 10, make sure ur video drivers are upgraded, make sure you run as administrator and run under Xp sp1 compatibility, i play BF2 perfectly fine on high graphics and full screen video.

Laptop
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5Ghz
2gigram
Geforce 8600M GT 256mb
Vista Premium


----------



## solots (Sep 22, 2007)

hi al

wel its not treu i got win vista 32 runs on a 8800 ,and i they ban me bacase i got a blankscreen too,i update to the lates drivers,and i make a printscreen in the game,its black when i run paint and past the shot of bf2.
i run 2 systems win xp dit the same thing and i take a nice shot of in game of me.
so the problen is win vista 32,and nothing els.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

ICONIC said:


> make sure you have directX 10


Dude do you actually know what you are talking about?

IT IS HIS GRAPHICS CARD.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

solots said:


> hi al
> 
> wel its not treu i got win vista 32 runs on a 8800 ,and i they ban me bacase i got a blankscreen too,i update to the lates drivers,and i make a printscreen in the game,its black when i run paint and past the shot of bf2.
> i run 2 systems win xp dit the same thing and i take a nice shot of in game of me.
> so the problen is win vista 32,and nothing els.


Its not really a vista issue, you'll need to try update the video drivers.


----------



## sygnate (Sep 24, 2007)

If it crashes to the desktop and you still have problems, then check your laptop's refresh rate. Sometimes, the monitor doesnt accept anything over a certain refresh rate. My Inspiron 1720 has only 59hz on any resolution so that means that i had to plug in an external monitor for BF2 to run.


----------



## hudey123 (Sep 19, 2007)

666enemy... go to this page:

http://www.microsoft.com/directx

Re-run the installation of DirectX from this site.

I have a Dell Inspiron gaming laptop and I could not run any pre-Vista games on it until I did this. I think that the older DirectX 9 dll files were not included with my original install and I had the same kind of problems for every game I installed until I did this.

Just re-run the DirectX installation and you might find that everything starts working. Let me know if this helps, I've recommended it to a number of Vista users.

Thanks!


----------



## DellInspiron1720 (Oct 2, 2007)

Uhh ok if you ask me your all wrong on this topic, sadly I do not have the right answer. But what I do know is I have a Dell Inspiron 1720 with Windows Vista 32 and an nVidia GeForce 8600 GT 256MB video card. When I try to run BF2 it goes to the black screen and crashes. So I looked around and found that BF2 needs to run at 60Hz on the refresh to run. BUT with the Inspiron for some reason it's locked at 59Hz.. God knows why but it is, now this is where everything gest interesting. I plugged my desktop monitor into my lap top. Set it up to run dual screen and changed the monitor to run at 800x600 at 60Hz which in turn changed my laptop monitor to the same settings. Ran BF2 again and it worked fine. Unplugged the monitor, all the settings went back to befor I plugged in the monitor and BF2 would no longer run. 

So trying to find out where the true problem is doesn't seem that easy. Yes it is a video problem in that you need the 60Hz refresh which for some reason you can't change but when I plugged my monitor in it worked just fine.

SO does anyone know how to change the refesh rate on an Inspiron 1720? Any programs out their to force it?


----------



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure if there is but i think its based on ur screen resolution and your video card. i also have the GeForce 8600M GT 256mb and the inspiron 1720. my moniter is a 17inch widescreen and the only rate i get is 60Hz i cant change it.

mabe you can go off by that but u might be right about that im not sure as far as i know i run bf2 fine. and i just bought my new laptop like a month ago


----------



## DellInspiron1720 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got tjhe 17inch wide runnin at 1900x1200 and its locked at 59.. how did you get it to 60?


----------



## ccb056 (Nov 5, 2007)

I sent the following support request to EA



> I cannot play Battlefield 2142 nor Northern Strike.
> 
> After I install the game and start to run the game it crashes and asks me to insert the disk.
> 
> ...


This was their reply:



> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts Technical Support. I apologize for the difficulty you're having with Battlefield 2142.
> 
> ...


----------



## ICONIC (Sep 8, 2007)

it came at 60


----------



## AdamWebber (Nov 29, 2007)

You are not going to believe how easy this is. Go to "My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\Default" and open "video.con" using Notepad. Find the section that shows the screen size and refresh rate. Simply change the refresh rate to match your computer and save the file. I don't believe that the screen size can be changed. I tried and it wouldn't launch. Tell your friends. Post this everywhere. I had one helluva time trying to find out why I couldn't play BF2 on my brand new laptop.


----------



## jsoccer4 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you to adam you are my hero. Absolutely worked perfectly


----------



## pkwmu79 (Jan 6, 2008)

BF2 is compatiable with VISTA. We purchased a desk top with the VISTA OS and it works fine. Note - We also upgraded the GEforce graphics card (PCIe).


----------



## w1ngnut1988 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey. I dont know if you got it figured out, but i have a laptop with XP. i have an Integrated graphics card X3100. there was an Update for the graphics card on the manufactures website. and now both BF2 and COD4 works on my laptop. if you click on the link look for the driver for the Graphics card, i already have your PC selected. http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=cccdaddmmhdiejdcgfkceghdgngdgmn.0 i hope it works


----------



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

If i remember correctly nVIDIA has a fix for this on their website.


----------



## darkwade (Oct 22, 2007)

zoutlaw said:


> It is Vista and who said you can not play BF2 on a laptop? I was playing just fine with xp and 128mb video on a laptop. Now I have a new laptop and it has 512MB ati radeon and plenty of speed and it crashes to the desktop. It is an issue with Vista.
> 
> Try right clicking on the BF2 icon and running is under windows xp and also set the administration.


acer aspire (laptop)
ati radeon 256mb + 834mb
2.2ghz 
4gig ram
plays doom 3,bf2 ,quake 4, fear, painkiller at full graphics settings
laptops are catching up faster than most people think


----------



## knails (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the same issue with BF2 and i am running it on a reasonably high end desktop. I think it is software at fault and not hardware
my specs are 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual core processor 5200+
2gb of ram
NVidia GeForce 8800 GTS


----------



## sunday123 (Feb 26, 2008)

it is the system i dont know why vista dosnt work with it is a higher firmware but i tried the thing that other guy sid and it didnt work. any help


----------



## tcfrk86 (Mar 5, 2008)

Where is the screen size and refresh rate on the notepad part???


----------

